# Remote Coding Positions



## asampson (May 25, 2012)

I was wondering what type of things should one look for when researching remote coding companies?


----------



## bda23054 (May 25, 2012)

I have found you always want to ask the company if they pay for down-time.  If their computer system goes down, will you still get paid?  A friend of mine works as a remote coder and there was a week where she only got paid for 8.5 hours because her company's computer system was down.


----------

